# Hey y'all!



## Stevo86 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey, just joined the forum. A lot of good stuff on here. I'm up in Ontario, Canada where we need more mountains!
Started boarding again a few years ago after a long hiatus and I still love it. Picked up a new K2 joy driver last season with some Burton cartel's and a pair of Vans aura pro boots. It's a fun combo!

Looking forward to the convos!

Steve


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome. This site is great for info on equipment. But you will be spending some coin! 

Lots of equipment ho's on here. Its contagious. Be warned


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey somebody has to buy new boards in order to create a market for used ones.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey man, welcome. I wish i lived in Canada, the closest mountain i have is like 1000km away, we only got small park in my country, be happy with what you got bro!


----------

